# Unidentified Theraphosidae (No ID Requests)



## Philth (Dec 23, 2014)

This thread is for undescribed, or unidentified species in the hobby. Spiders that have not been identified down to a genus level yet. ( this is not a thread to post ID me pics)  I've got many species that have been coming in with vague names like Theraphosinae sp. "anything", and they need a place to post photo's of them.

Theraphosidae sp." Cundinamarca"


Theraphosinae sp. "cuzco"


Theraphosinae sp. "Costa rica" ( also traded as _Cryspidromus_ sp. "Black emilia" , or _Lasiodora_ icecu ).


Theraphosinae sp. "Panama" spiderling


Theraphosinae sp. Ecuador ( also traded as _Cyclosternum _sp. Machalla )



Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 23, 2014)

0.0.1 Theraphosinae sp. "Panama" 










1.0 Theraphosinae sp. "Panama" MM









0.1 Theraphosinae sp. "Panama"

Reactions: Like 16 | Love 1


----------



## Maximoshtenberg (Dec 26, 2014)

What's the care for these guys like? I've been considering picking up one soon

EDIT: The sp. Panama that is


----------



## Philth (Jun 5, 2015)

Theraphosidae sp." Cundinamarca" mature male


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## dactylus (Jun 6, 2015)

Tom do you have adult females of the Theraphosidae sp." Cundinamarca" variety?


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jun 6, 2015)

What's the difference between Theraphosidae and Theraphosinae?


----------



## Philth (Jun 7, 2015)

dactylus said:


> Tom do you have adult females of the Theraphosidae sp." Cundinamarca" variety?


I have one sexed female so far, I think I'm going to wait for her to molt one more time though.



Biollantefan54 said:


> What's the difference between Theraphosidae and Theraphosinae?


Theraphosinae is a subfamily of the family Theraphosidae.  

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## dactylus (Jun 8, 2015)

Philth said:


> I have one sexed female so far, I think I'm going to wait for her to molt one more time though.
> 
> Later, Tom


Tom do you have any photos of that female?  Thanks.

David


----------



## c.h.esteban (Jun 9, 2015)

Theraphosinae sp. CUNDINAMARCA
female BL ca. 35 mm







this picture was made in 2012. 
now the female is a little bit bigger (BL 40 mm) and has the same coloration like the bigger juveniles.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## c.h.esteban (Jun 27, 2015)

Theraphosinae sp CUñA 
male BL 25 mm






female BL 30 mm






bye

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Philth (Jul 28, 2015)

Theraphosinae sp. "Monte Carmelo"


Theraphosinae sp. "Rotan"


Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Jul 29, 2015)

Just speculation, but the Theraphosinae sp. "Rotan" looks like a Holothele.


----------



## dactylus (Jul 29, 2015)

Nice looking spiders Tom!

David

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gekkotan (Jul 29, 2015)

Tom, do you know more about this Monte Carmelo? Like where is this locality and what its looks like when adult? Thanks


----------



## Philth (Jul 29, 2015)

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Just speculation, but the Theraphosinae sp. "Rotan" looks like a Holothele.


I doubt it.  Not sure what it is yet, but wouldn't be surprised if its a new genus. The males are a pretty purple-ish color. See here.




Gekkotan said:


> Tom, do you know more about this Monte Carmelo? Like where is this locality and what its looks like when adult? Thanks


I don't know anything about them yet. Monte Carmelo seems to be a Brazil local.  It kind of reminds me of a _Plesiopelma_ species, but who knows.  I don't think there are any pictures of adults available yet. 

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dactylus (Jul 30, 2015)

Tom I have a lead that I'm tracking down for more info on the Monte Carmelo animals.  I'll let you know if I receive any worthwhile info.

I like the looks of the Theraphosinae sp. "Rotan" too.  

David

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gekkotan (Jul 30, 2015)

I am brazilian and I can tell you they are just not existent in brazilian hobby. Maybe it is from here, but I think it is pretty much improbable. Never even saw any picture of it in brazilian forums or FB groups.


----------



## Philth (Jul 30, 2015)

Gekkotan said:


> I am brazilian and I can tell you they are just not existent in brazilian hobby. Maybe it is from here, but I think it is pretty much improbable. Never even saw any picture of it in brazilian forums or FB groups.


Hello from the U.S. and thanks for the comments.  I just assumed it was from Brazil, as when you Google " Monte Carmelo" the following sentence comes up.  "Monte Carmelo is a Brazilian municipality located in the northwest of the state of Minas Gerais" I could be very wrong though.  With that said I wouldn't be surprised if we have a spider from there that's not known in the Brazilian hobby yet.  It's my understanding that you have restrictions in place on keeping tarantulas ? Can you confirm that ? If so I could see many species popping up outside of Brazil first.  Since spiders usually do not leave Brazil in a legal fashion, I'm sure its very hush hush when people are collecting and leaving the country with them. In most cases they have to travel through a few countries before we can legally obtain them here in the U.S. Sort of a silly loop hole in the system, but that's how it is. David (dactylus) and I have some good leads on who got there hands on them first, and we are tracking down more info on them.  I'll post more about it here when I know more. 

Thanks, Tom

Reactions: Like 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## Gekkotan (Jul 31, 2015)

Philth said:


> Hello from the U.S. and thanks for the comments.  I just assumed it was from Brazil, as when you Google " Monte Carmelo" the following sentence comes up.  "Monte Carmelo is a Brazilian municipality located in the northwest of the state of Minas Gerais" I could be very wrong though.  With that said I wouldn't be surprised if we have a spider from there that's not known in the Brazilian hobby yet.  It's my understanding that you have restrictions in place on keeping tarantulas ? Can you confirm that ? If so I could see many species popping up outside of Brazil first.  Since spiders usually do not leave Brazil in a legal fashion, I'm sure its very hush hush when people are collecting and leaving the country with them. In most cases they have to travel through a few countries before we can legally obtain them here in the U.S. Sort of a silly loop hole in the system, but that's how it is. David (dactylus) and I have some good leads on who got there hands on them first, and we are tracking down more info on them.  I'll post more about it here when I know more.
> 
> Thanks, Tom


Thats true Tom, here we are not allowed to keep them. I just think that this species may not be brazilian. Besides the prohibition, spiders are still kept by a lot of people, and when new and differents individuals are collected, they pop up in brazilians forums and FB groups. I am very interested in this. For example, I saw Oligoxystre diamantinensis and Pterinopelma sazimai pictures about 3 times at least before they were described, one of them was even here in AB. Also, they were kept and bred before they were exported from Brazil and I know the stories about who did this. Brazil is a very big country, but the hobby is pretty tight. It is almost like those small towns where anyone knows everybody. I am not saying that this is not a brazilian species, just that I would not, at any chance, bet all my coins in that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (Aug 5, 2015)

Gekkotan said:


> I just think that this species may not be brazilian.


Well, you were right.  They are from Peru.  I spoke to the original collectors and here's what he had to say.  



> Well I collected this Theraphosinae last year in Peru at Amazon river beween Iquitos and Leticia.
> It´s a medium sized species (around 4/5cm body). This nice spider is a little nervous and fast. Found them under rotten wood.
> 
> Got a single aggsac of this species. The picture you sent me should be one of my babies.


I'm still confused where the name "Monte Carmelo comes from though. He gave me permission to share a photo of the adult female.


Photo credit:  Hans-Werner Auer

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Gekkotan (Aug 7, 2015)

Philth said:


> Well, you were right.  They are from Peru.  I spoke to the original collectors and here's what he had to say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, Tom. Too bad the the name remains a mistery and that they loose the blue when adult, but still a remarkable acquisition to your collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 7, 2015)

They are religious and devoted T's.. Monte Carmelo


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Oct 16, 2015)

1.0 T. sp. "Panama"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Spider Faery (Apr 12, 2017)

Theraphosinae sp. Piura (Peru #3)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philth (May 16, 2017)

Theraphosinae sp. "Monte Carmelo" mature male
Theraphosinae sp. "Monte Carmelo" mature male by Tom Patterson, on Flickr

Later, Tom

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jess S (Nov 5, 2020)

Theraphosidae sp la mana
1cm sling (photo taken 2 July 20)



Now at 1" (3 moults & 4 months later)







Sorry for the pics being taken through the lid. It's still skittish so shoots down its burrow at any disturbance. Only since being rehoused, has it started being seen out of the burrow.

I bought it out of curiosity, adding it to an order. Told to keep it like an Ecuadorian Pamph by the seller. It does seem to absolutely thrive in moist substrate. I say in, because it immediately burrowed to the bottom, making a u shaped burrow with an entrance both ends and has done the same in the new enclosure.  Feeds greedily, so is looking a bit plump at the moment.

As you can see the little beige sling I originally received now has a striking black carapace, chelicerae and femurs.

I have never seen a photo of an adult, no idea of maximum size or any other info. In fact, I bought it because I couldn't find anything out. I do love a mystery species! 

Does anyone have an adult specimen or know anything about this species?

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## c.h.esteban (Nov 6, 2020)

Just a guess based on name and some geographic data. Maybe it will end up like this Theraphosinae female around 35 mm body length.

CLICK

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## Jess S (Nov 6, 2020)

c.h.esteban said:


> Just a guess based on name and some geographic data. Maybe it will end up like this Theraphosinae female around 35 mm body length.
> 
> CLICK


Thanks so much for replying. I certainly hope so as that is a gorgeous looking tarantula. Certainly has a similarly shaped abdomen.

Clicking across I found a photo of a juvenile, which looks very different. However, I think you are right that my sp la mana will grow into something very much resembling that adult.


----------



## Jess S (Jun 5, 2021)

Theraphosidae sp la mana

Reactions: Like 1


----------

